# Quid Pro Quo: The Second Request RP Thread



## InfIchi (Dec 10, 2011)

*
Rules*
The basic rules
1. Follow instructions.
2. If you have a problem with something, PM me and we will discuss it.
3. Treat everyone with respect.
4. No god modding,you are a normal person.
5. Other rules can and WILL be added by the caller.
______________________________________________________________

Somewhere on an island, one not on any map and kept that one by a very powerful individual, there sits a group of men. These men wear shadows like suits, drinking from cups hidden by a veil of darkness. These men do not wish their faces to be seen by anyone, not even themselves.  ?What do you plan on doing this time eh?? One of the men speaks up, looking towards the end of the table. Before all the men sits  a single man, this man wears a fine red suit with white handkerchief in his breast pocket.  ?Your last little game nearly got us all killed! We were nearly found out by that police officer! And heaven forbid we mention the serial killer you let run loose! We can?t afford to keep these slip ups coming!?​
​?Sir. I respect your right to privacy, and I respect your right to voice your comments in an open forum, free from judgment. But you seem to be forgetting one key factor here, this helps ALL of us doesn?t it? The gambling on the winners, the faces on the people who win? why look at some of these men.? The man at the end throws a few pictures on the table, People whose lives were in impossible situations, now they were free of those bindings. ?See! Look how pleased they are, I saw we do good work here. Sure, some should die? but what is it we really want here? I believe we all want the same thing? a good game.?​
​The man then reaches into his jacket and smirks. ?But honestly, we can?t have your kind around here mucking up all the fun when the rest of us are trying to help people now can we?? BLAM!!! Within an instant the man pulled out a revolver and fired at the disruptive one. Each of the men in the room knew to look away, not for the blood being shed, but to avoid seeing the others faces.  ?Now then, we?ll need someone to take his spot? I think I know a man in china who?s looking for a good bet.?  The man in red stood up and polished the barrel of his gun. Looking outside the window of his office and taking in the moonlight.​
​?Send out the invitations. We?re starting a new game.?​ ​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2011)

*John Rint*


A rip young man, who mere months ago would have been on the cover of Irlands biggest  male fashion magazines, was now sitting behind a worn out desk, paint flaking of like snow from a roof. The chair he was sitting on was no quality either. And mere feet away, a small dusty bed stood alongside the moldy wall. He was sitting in a small motel, the best he could afford this week. His income was going to be from his book, but so far, no publisher had taken a liking to it. He took up a stack of papers, where there, in large, modern letters, said _"A travel to a drug addicts death - By John Rint"_.

The rip yound man, John Rint was his name, was  talking to somebody on the phone as he flipped through the papers in front of him. "Page forty-two? Are ya talkin' about when  Ronald talks about how he makes his drugs?" he said  somewhat annoyed. The other man was clearly saying something John had not taken a liking to. "Can get young boys addicted to controlled substance?!" he yelled out, cursing hard and fast. A mumbling sound could be heard from the person on the other side of the phone. From the tone, you could make out that it had to be a man. "NO, I WILL FUCKIN' NOT CHANGE ANY FREAKIN' THING!!" he yelled out, slamming the phone down into his bed, where it doubled over and fell to the ground, under the radiator. "Fuckin' hell!" he shouted out into the room, stroking his hair nervously.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 10, 2011)

Somewhere in Japan-

"Sir, are you sure you wish to visit him today? He's been in a bit of a mood lately." A man in a guards uniform walks over to a taller man with medium length brown hair. The man wore a Okinawa Police uniform and stood with the air of a man on a mission. "Do not question me _guard._" The mans words stung harshly, he was not here to mess around with these wanna be cops, he was here to visit someone he had put away three years ago. "F..fine, it's your funeral if you don't get along." The man shrugged, letting the officer through. 

"OI! We've got a visitor here for Ishimaru!" One of the guards shouts. "Prisoner 8356671 Prepare for visitation!" Another shouted over the intercom. The police officer calmly sits down in a special room for their visitation. Only police officers were allowed to use this room, there were no cameras inside, thick walls all around it, heavy steel doors. But one of the biggest kickers, no guards on the outside. There was simply a button, if the cop hit the button it meant it was time for someone to step in.

"Here he is sir." One of the guards comments, throwing in a blond haired man wearing green stripes. "Mr. Ishimaru, please take a seat at the table." The cop comments, pointing at the seat before Ishimaru. "We've got a lot of things to discuss and it would be a shame if you were standing the entire time." SLAM! The heavy metal door closes as the guard finally leaves the room.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2011)

*Rafael Brandt - Italy*

*"Hey, Rafael! We need some help here!!"* a blond young man shouted from the auto shop, he was wearing a blue outfit of one piece, it had a zipper going from the neck to the wrist. The figure of a yellow car embroidered on the chest of the cloth showing that it was the symbol of the company."Yeah, Sorry..... It was my break so i was taking a nap"a voice said. A door opened letting the others see another young man who was yawning. The guy has a slim body, his skin was white and his hair was dark brown. His eyes were light brown though if someone were to glance quickly at them they would even say they were red. The man was wearing the same uniform as the blond.

*"C?mmon man we are at work"*the blond haired man said once again. The name of the apparently lazy guy was Rafael, Rafael Brandt. An engineer who was transferred there from the principal branch in Germany."Then what?s the problem?"Rafael asked starting to stare at the green car trying to discover what was going on.*"The engine just won?t work as it should, we still need to try some things but I would like you to check it before going at it" *the guy stated, explaining the situation to his  fellow mechanic.

"Okay, let me check"Rafael smiled and started to look at it carefully.
-----------------
_Some hours later_

Rafael was coming out from a huge building, the place where he works."Well, another good day"he said, now he was wearing a set of gray jeans and jacket, black shoes and a black shirt. On his back, a backpack where he was keeping his tools."I?m going home, I?m hungry"he said to himself starting to walk at a slow pace trying to enjoy the way back home.

It was not long before he would arrive to his house though he took a deep breath and then sighed when he noticed the black car parking in front of his home, it was _them_ again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 10, 2011)

Today  seemed like any ordinary day to Ryosuke, he awoke from his sleep to  find himself staring at the same old room, awaiting his name to be  called in order to complete his daily service for the day, this kind of  life finally started to get boring to him, but unfortunately getting out  of this damn jail cell would not be as easy as it looked. The judges  who could potentially agree to let him walk on good behavior were  pressured by certain sectors of the public into keeping him locked up,  on the account that no matter how much good service he did, nothing  could atone for the sins he had committed by killing the amount of  people he did. In fact it happened to be this very issue that had him in  such a moody attitude all damn day, well that and the fact that he  hadn't smoked or drank in ages, he was addicted to both of those things,  and pretty much everything else short of drugs he knew would kill him.

So  it came as a pleasant surprise to hear he had a visitor once his number  had been read across the intercom, of course that could only mean that  one person arrived, his damned brother Ishimaru, the man who got him in  this predicament in the first place, and yet he never held a shred of  remorse for the fact that he had been arrested by his brother. Ryosuke  was dragged along by the guards, and eventually tossed him into a room,  but not just any room, it happened to be the special room that only a  police officer could use in this facility, of course they couldn't leave  someone like him in an open room with anyone without some form of  protection, even if that person happened to be his brother, he was too  crazy to not attempt and almost complete an escape if they didn't put  him in this room.

"Well  well, if it isn't my dear brother Kyousuke, what brings you to visit me  all of a sudden?" Ryosuke smirked at his brother, "It couldn't be that  you actually give a damn about what's been going on surrounding my case,  could it?" "Now come  on then Ryosuke, can't a brother simply come to visit his own kin  without being given the 2nd degree?" Kyousuke took a ciggarette from his  pocket and offered it to his brother. "I bet you haven't seen one of  these in a very long time brother. Go ahead and take it, they wont send  you to the hole for contraband if you smoke it while im here." The  police officer handed his brother the cigaratte and even offered to  light it for him. "I simply have a few things i wish to talk to you  about before i head off on a new job."

"That's  certainly a surprise, you usually have quite a few things you want to  tell me about my past when you visit." Ryosuke takes the lit cigarette  after accepting Kyousuke's invitation, "Word travels fast around here  with all these guards around you know, I heard you were taking a  specific job, something involving missing people who never turned up  from different places." Ryosuke takes a puff of the cigarette before  exhaling the smoke.  "It seems word travels too fast brother. I didn't expect people to hear  about it already." Kyousuke takes out another one of his cigarettes and  lights up, letting a puff of smoke float out over the table. "It's true  though. This job will require me to investigate many missing people from  all over the world. The only clue we have to go on is that all of them  recieved a box. Other than that, I've got nothing."

"I  remember overhearing something about that case, hasn't it been a cold  case for a while now? Some new prisoners who were brought in had been  mumbling to each other about it while being taken by my cell." Ryosuke  smirked, "Whoever the hell managed to pull that stunt off must be  crazier than I am, I'd suggest watching your back."  Kyousuke nodded, "Oh i know better than to trust anyone in this line of  work. But it concerns me, it seems he's been targetting people in dire  situations and has broken out at least four known murderers. So my  coming here is a bit dual sided. I wanted to make sure you were alright,  but i also wanted to make sure you haven't recieved any odd packages.  If anyone is in a dire situation it would be someone like you brother."

"It  seems like the guards here are on my side then, because they've already  stopped two people trying to bring some suspicious stuff in addressed  for me." Ryosuke takes another puff of the cigarette, "I only know this  because they interrogated me about potential escapes, but I hadn't  ordered anything like that before I was arrested, the Yakuza don't hold a  lot of influence anymore in society, so I would be stupid to try  something like that." Ryosuke grinned, "Seems like I've already been  targetted twice, but I don't know if it was that particular group, or a  bunch of outsiders who just wanted to blow me up with a bomb."

"Already  two attempts huh?" Kyousuke looked at his brother, he could tell he was  being truthful about having no plans for escape... at the moment. "Well  if you happen to see anything out of the ordinary or get a phonecall or  box or anything you hear me, ANYTHING, i want you to contact my  cellphone, it's set up to accept collect calls from you and you only got  it?" Kyousuke stood up and placed a small package on the table before  Ryosuke, it was an offbrand japanese cigarrette, something that Ryosuke  used to smoke alot in highschool. "Don't let them catch you with them  alright? Last thing i need is for you to end up in the hole for a  month."

With  that Kyousuke opened the steel door and preparred to leave the  facility... "I can only hope that he isn't hiding something from me."

"It  won't be a phone call or a package, not this time." Ryosuke said to  Kyousuke before he left, "I'm a convicted felon you know, I know how  criminals work, they won't try the same method twice." Ryosuke took the  off brand cigarettes and hid them away in a special spot on his outfit  he made that the guards never check for, "If they come for me, the  guards at least will know I didn't break out on purpose, assuming I even  get a choice to stay here or leave." Ryosuke had no intention on  leaving the facility even if offered the chance, while he would be crazy  enough to try something like that, he was also smart enough to know it  would land him in this place forever, if these people planned on  removing him from the facility they would have to do it by force or  drugging him.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2011)

William R.B. Thompson-

The old Ex-military soldier walked into his home, it was a day like any other for him. He had just finished his weekly visit to his sons grave. There was nothing quite like it for him, the only time he ever truly gets to spend with his son now... "Forgive me Charles... I've yet to find who it was..." Even with Williams old rank he was unable to get the government to help him, they weren't there for personal vendettas. "I'll make sure you are avenged my boy... I shan't allow them to get away with this." 

As William walked into his room, throwing off his jacket and folding it up nicely before placing it on his desk, he noticed something odd sitting on his bed. "Whats this?" William stepped towards the odd object, it wasn't an envelope, but it was wrapped... something lumpy and bumpy. "A bomb...?" William smirked. "Fools, i learned to disarm those a long time ago." Taking his time and being vary careful, William opened the package, though inside was not what was expected...

On his bed, now with paper as a base, was a dinosaur toy. "Bloody hell... Is this some kind of sick joke?" On the stomach of the dinosaur was a cellphone, held in place by a few pieces of tape...

_____________________________________________________

Ishimaru Kyousuke

Kyousuke made his way home from the prison. He was worried for his brother, though he said he wouldn't escape Kyousuke knew how much his brother wanted his freedom back. "Urgh, It's been so long since i've actually had time to stay at my house." Kyousuke thought to himself, opening up the front door and kicking off his shoes. Though the policeman had failed to notice the envelope sitting on his table as he walked in and threw his jacket on the chair. "Maybe i'll just have dinner delivered tonight." He sighed, sitting at the table and rubbing his temples. "Hmm?" As he rubbed his head he finally noticed the letter.

"What's this?" The officer examined the letter and was very careful when opening it, making sure he did so out an open window and with gloves on. There was no powder, no explosive inside... just what was in this envelope? Kyousuke took it back inside and dumped the contents onto the table. Inside was another envelope, only smaller and a single cellphone. "It seems i wont have to work very hard to get my acceptance letter..." Kyousuke thought to himself, picking up the cellphone, "Caller Unknown." 

______________________________________________

Ryosuke

The inmate was brought back to his cell, thrown in without much care for his safety or health. "Nnngh... Normally people who treat me that ruff take me out to dinner first you know!" Ryosuke laughed a bit as the guard left. Taking out the pack of cigarettes his brother had given him. "Well, least he left a gift for me this time." Ryosuke smirked a bit and light up one of the cigs. It had truly been a long time since he was this free to smoke as he had pleased and he wanted to enjoy the sensation for a little while. 

Though, snapping Ryosuke out of his pleasant dream was the sound of  something sliding into his cell. He quickly rushed over to the cell door to see if he could see a guard or a trustee, but there was nothing. No one in sight... Ryosuke looked down to see what had been slid into his cell and noticed something quite odd. "Now how did they get a cellphone into prison." Ryosuke thought to himself, a little smirk on his face as he picked it up. 

________________________________________________________

Rafael Brandt

Out of the black car stepped a single delivery man. "Sorry for the intrusion sir." The man comments waking over to the young Rafael. "But i have a delivery for you, it is from my employer, he stated it was very urgent that you receive it on time." Handing over a lumpy package, the delivery man steps back into the vehicle and drives off. Leaving no trace. "Well, least it's not the mafia." Rafael thought to himself, stepping into his home and ripping open the package. "I wonder if it's something i can use... maybe a threat from the mafia?" 

Inside the package was a small stack of money, equal to about $200 American dollars. On the money is a note. "Mr. Brandt, this is a small donation in hopes that you will accept my phone call." Rafael turned the money around to see a phone strapped to the back. "Guess i'll answer it."

________________________________

Alexandra  Silverton

The young woman had approached her bed area at the local homeless shelter, today was the same kind of day that every day has been for her since the accident. However, there was something off about her bed, this time there was a doll laying on it. Something that resembled a toy from her youth... though that had been many years now. Alex had conflicting emotions as she approached the doll, but she was snapped to reality the moment the doll started to ring. Strapped to the dolls back was a cellphone, ringing intently, waiting for someone to answer it... That someone, was Alex.

____________________________________________

John Rint-

The Irish writer was busy having his nervous breakdown when his radio suddenly turned on. "Answer... the phone, I know that your home~ I wanna get you alone! and Do it again~ Do it again~" The song was stuck on a loop for some reason, playing only the chorus of a sugar ray song. "The hell? Stupid fuckin thing!" John smacked the radio a few times, but it didn't seem to change anything. 

"You should really pick up your phone John." The radio comments. "The hell?" John took a step back, falling onto his bed. "This is some kind of sick joke right?" "No John, this is no Joke. There is a package waiting outside your door. Please, go open the door and open the package. And please, don't try to contact anyone." As the radio speaks, the sound of a bullet whizzing into Johns room could be heard. "It would truly be a shame for my friend's itchy finger to start acting up again."

__________________________________________

 Hannah Centry

A simple request was sent to Hanna, She had been stalking a man to kill but when she finally had come close, she found the man dead on his bed, a note pinned to his chest and a ringing cellphone in his hand. Looking at the caller ID it simply said- "Pick Up Hannah." 

_______________________

Lily Heartily-

Upon Lily's bed was a box. Inside the box was a cellphone and another box. There was simply one rule on the box. "Don't open till i tell you too." The cellphone began to ring, playing a unique ringtone. "I'm the one they call Dr.Feelgood."


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> John Rint-
> 
> The Irish writer was busy having his nervous breakdown when his radio suddenly turned on. "Answer... the phone, I know that your home~ I wanna get you alone! and Do it again~ Do it again~" The song was stuck on a loop for some reason, playing only the chorus of a sugar ray song. "The hell? Stupid fuckin thing!" John smacked the radio a few times, but it didn't seem to change anything.
> 
> "You should really pick up your phone John." The radio comments. "The hell?" John took a step back, falling onto his bed. "This is some kind of sick joke right?" "No John, this is no Joke. There is a package waiting outside your door. Please, go open the door and open the package. And please, don't try to contact anyone." As the radio speaks, the sound of a bullet whizzing into Johns room could be heard. "It would truly be a shame for my friend's itchy finger to start acting up again."



A sick mixture of fear and confusion rushed through the young ex-model. He stood fixated, cold sweat starting to pour from his pores. The radio had returned to normal, from what he could hear, but to make sure he said, with a coarse voice, "Wh-what do you mean?" When nothing was the response, started moving. First towards his bed, where he had hid a flip knife underneath the matrass. Then towards the door, slowly opening it. It was early morning, so rays of light struck his eyes. making him look down invoulenteerly. 

A simply brown package stood in front of him. After looking around the corner of the motel, and looking for somebody that might appear to be behaving oddly. Slowly, he picked up the package and walked inside.

"This is freakin' me out big time.." he mumbled to himself, cutting the package open with his knife. The inside of the package gave him no more explanation. If anything, it created more questions..



> Hannah Centry
> 
> A simple request was sent to Hanna, She had been stalking a man to kill but when she finally had come close, she found the man dead on his bed, a note pinned to his chest and a ringing cellphone in his hand. Looking at the caller ID it simply said- "Pick Up Hannah."




A nervous yelp escaped Hannahs lips. Somebody else had killed her toy. Unforgivable. The young girl did not leave thought, as this was the first time anybody had surprised her like this before. She licked her lip from the sight of the dead man. Walking over to him, she licked the right side of his face, whispering, as if to a lover, "It's ok, I just want to have some fun.." before plunging a kitchen knife in the mans neck. She tried to smile while doing it, but a dead man was no fun. "Stupid other killer.." she said like an infant, pouting her mouth.

After stripping the man and cutting off one of his balls and stabbing him several times more in the chest, she lay beside him, frowning. "He was mine.."

Then she picked the phone from the cold death grip of the man, and called up the last caller. The one with "Pick up Hannah." as the caller ID. She was no fool, so calling up somebody who knew who she was might not seem like a good idea. But if the killer had given her a note and added a phone number they called "Pick up Hannah" then she knew that if somebody wanted her dead, they would have done it by now.


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2011)

Lily 

She crossed her legs as she placed down the phone, if that dude was playing a joke it wasn't a very nice one. And it didn't make her laugh so it was even more reason for her to be wearing a frown upon her face. They should never place game or her mother in the same sentence. It made Lily upset but her frown disappeared as she took a sip of her tea to calm her nerves...

What if he was being serious with her, if she played this silly little game, her mother would be healed full expense paid and then some. Lily leaned back in her chair and looked outside of the window, it was better that way. Lily could only raise so much and there was an angel that she didn't know about that offered to save her from her demise...

"..." Lily sighed as she got up and put on her 4-Leaf Clover necklace, it hung slightly on her neck as she looked out the window again. And of there was a car waiting for her, with black tinted windows and a sleek black design. Lily felt on edge but for her mother

For her mother...

She will go to hell and back...

Lily got up from the chair and opened the door to the apartment. She locked it before looking around, no one was there to see her come or go. Maybe that was a good thing, she made a few enemies on the kids on the block. Mostly those who were either just a couple years younger.  Lily made her way down stairs and was met with a man in black...

"Miss Heartsville?" he said as to verify

Lily nodded as he opened the door and she got in, once comfortable in the backseat, she flipped her hair over her shoulders...

"A game..." she repeated the message to herself, "....Idiots...I don't play games.."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2011)

Ishimaru Kyousuke-

"That bastard." Ishimaru clenched the phone in his hand, resisting every urge he had to throw it out the window. "How the hell did he manage to get these!?" The policeman looked down at his table, the envelope that had been given to him was filled with pictures of him visiting the prison, even images of allowing his brother contraband inside the facility. "Forcing me into this game... It's a double edged sword. But if i can take them down, I can say this was all fabricated by him. I can turn this around on the men who created this sick twisted game... Damn it." Kyousuke slammed his fist onto the table. "I'll play your game. It will only help my investigation you sick bastard." With that, Kyousuke threw on his jacket and headed out the house.

Okinawa Airport, that was his destination... Whatever the cost this game would bring, Kyousuke would bring down the mad men in charge.

____________________________________

William R.B. Thompson 

"It seems i'll be making my way to the train then." William stated calmly as he opened up the door to his home. "Farewell for now." He spoke silently, locking it up and informing his house sitter he would be on holiday for a few weeks and to make sure the house was well taken care of. "It will be a shame to leave you for a while son. But know, when i return, it will be because your killer has met his end." William nodded in the direction of the cemetery and got into his car. "One last hurrah... yes, one more great adventure..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 11, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

On the other end of the phone a person droned on and Alex said nothing though the more the person talked the harder she chewed on her bottom lip.  By the time they hung up a small rivulet of blood oozed down her chin.  Alexandra didn't seem to notice as she pulled the phone from her ear and stared first at the screen as it dimmed then slowly flipping it over and looking at the beloved doll.  “Is it...”  She mumbled, wondering if it was an exact duplicate or the one that she had dragged everywhere as a kid.

It didn't answer, it just stared back at her with its dull lifeless eyes.  The brown yarn hair was ratty and the seams were sewn in the same spots that it was before, with what looked like the same child's hand.  A tear streamed down Johanna's cheek.  Shaky fingers ran down the still face as she contemplated the phone call.  

“Alex?  Alexandra are you okay?”  A stoutly woman walked up and pointed to Alex's chin.  “Sweety you have some blood...”  She gestured toward her chin.

“Oh...”  Alex replied and absently rubbed it off with the back of her hand, though a small smear was left behind.

“Are you going to be okay?”

“Yeah...”  Her nod caused her greasy hair to wave in front of her face and she began to wander away from the woman.

“Poor kid...”  The woman who ran the place sighed as she walked up.  “Wish I could help.”

“Maybe one day she will allow it.”  The other woman replied and they turned to go about their work at the shelter.

'Poor kid...' Alex heard the words and at one time they would have made her angry or sad but now it just made her feel even emptier than before.  She grabbed the backpack that contained the couple bits of clothes she had left and tossed it over her shoulder.  Holding the doll close to her chest she walked away from shelter and toward the street.  

Using the last bit on her bus card she went to the airport.  People pretend they didn't see the young woman who stood staring at the building.  Her black sweatshirt was worn and grubby, the sleeves pulled completely down and clasped with her fingers, the cracked and dirty nails the only thing visible.  Her once white shirt had turned a dingy gray and sported several stains that would never go away.  The sweats were baggy showing that they didn't fit or that the owner had lost a lot of weight, while the shows were the worst for wear, forever hiding their brand.  People gave her a wide berth.

Her hand dropped and the doll dangled from her grasp, he woman holding its had like an errant child.  Alexandra took a deep breath and walked into the building, hoping the man would find her because she still couldn't bring herself to meet anyone's gaze.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 12, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Alexandra...*
> 
> On the other end of the phone a person droned on and Alex said nothing though the more the person talked the harder she chewed on her bottom lip.  By the time they hung up a small rivulet of blood oozed down her chin.  Alexandra didn't seem to notice as she pulled the phone from her ear and stared first at the screen as it dimmed then slowly flipping it over and looking at the beloved doll.  ?Is it...?  She mumbled, wondering if it was an exact duplicate or the one that she had dragged everywhere as a kid.
> 
> ...



"Ah, Miss Silverton." A very tall young man stopped Alexandra as she was wandering the airport. He wore a fine white suit with a yellow handkerchief in the breast pocket. His dark brown hair combed back, the suit contrasting against his tan skin. "I have to say, when they said i would be picking a girl up, i didn't expect someone as pretty as you to be dressed this way. But we have no worries, a change of clothes will  be provided for you miss." The man bowed to Alex and took her free hand. "Come, your ticket has already been paid for and you are set to leave on a private jet."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Rafael Brandt
> 
> Out of the black car stepped a single delivery man. "Sorry for the intrusion sir." The man comments waking over to the young Rafael. "But i have a delivery for you, it is from my employer, he stated it was very urgent that you receive it on time." Handing over a lumpy package, the delivery man steps back into the vehicle and drives off. Leaving no trace. "Well, least it's not the mafia." Rafael thought to himself, stepping into his home and ripping open the package. "I wonder if it's something i can use... maybe a threat from the mafia?"
> 
> Inside the package was a small stack of money, equal to about $200 American dollars. On the money is a note. "Mr. Brandt, this is a small donation in hopes that you will accept my phone call." Rafael turned the money around to see a phone strapped to the back. "Guess i'll answer it."



After listening to the person on the other side of the phone, Rafael saw that stack of money again, looking it carefully for some seconds trying to get out of his mind that such thing could still be a joke from the mafia, it wouldn?t be strange if suddenly that money were to explode and get rid of him together with part of his house. On the other hand he also thought about what he was told moments before. That guy was giving him a chance to live peacefully without any kind of problems respecting money.

Rafael sighed, everything looked suspicious enough to refuse playing that game, If the dude who called wasn?t part of the mafia then ho would he be? someone with power enough to know something as secret as that, clearly someone even more dangerous than the mafia itself but...He had nothing to lose and everything to gain." Think I shall ask the boss for some vacations "the young man said to himself taking the money and the box with him to his room.

After some phone calls and preparations, the next day Rafael Brandt was at the airport waiting for whatever should happen.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

*John Rint*

The call had taken the breath of of John. Like a cold hand of death was slowly passing judgement on him for the years he was ignorant of the suffering of others. Was this his punishment for being "the perfect man"?

"How did this person know so much about him, who was he, and most importantly..what would happen if he decided not to go?" raced through his mind. The hole on the far side of the wall was a somber reminder that this person, whoever he was, had his life in the palm of his hand.

With trembling hands, he quickly removed the a keychain and pencil from the desk. With quick steps, he then proceeded to snatch up the fold up knife, folded it back to it's harmless position and put it into his pocket.

Every step he took towards the train station was like dagger to his side. He was sweating, and it took all his concentration not to tremble so hard that he attracted attention. At the doorstep of the train station, his heart skipped a beat. 

"Fuck.." he cursed under his breath, treading onto the pavilion..


*Hannah Centry*

After the call, there was not really a lot she could do. Annoyed about not getting to kill the target, she slipped out the back door to another room and with a surge of heat, behind her she knew that the room was now aflame. She had her lockets in her hands. With them in hand, she ran out the door the lead outside.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 12, 2011)

Ryosuke let out an almost devious grin at the end of the phone call he had taken, the damn bastards proved to be much sharper than he originally thought, they hit him with an offer that he just couldn't refuse. Not so much because he wished to be free, but just because he wanted to know who the hell this guy was, and how he had evaded authorities for so long despite being known and involved with a missing person's case that affected multiple regions of the world. Ryosuke puffed on the cigarette he had been smoking, ?You're on bastard, I'll play this game of yours, after all it's probably the most fun I'll have had in three years.? Ryosuke also had another reason for competing in this game, because the man mentioned that his brother would be in the game, and someone had to end up being the foil that unraveled this whole plot so his brother could bring the man behind this to justice. Ryosuke smirked, and put the cigarette out, making sure to stuff it in a location where it would not be easily found, in case he managed to make it through this game, and all of this ended up being a clever ruse. Ryosuke walked over to the bars that held him inside, waiting for the guard that had been mentioned over the phone to appear on his duties.

It didn't take long for Ryosuke to get what he had asked for, soon enough the guard appeared on his usual shift, and began to walk towards his jail cell, ?So I take it you're the one then.? Ryosuke smirked to himself, as soon as the guard began to pass by him, Ryosuke called the man over, ?Excuse me sir, but I believe an agreement has been reached in my case.? Ryosuke grinned at the guard, ?I am packed and ready to go to Tokyo.? Ryosuke had one destination in mind, to make it to the Tokyo airport and enter the game this man had devised. Only two courses of action remained for him now, death or salvation, but which one Ryosuke would choose is not even something fate could foresee.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2011)

* Alexandra...*

A slight tremor became noticeable when the man approached Alexandra.  It had been a man's voice on the phone but she had hoped it would be a woman, plus the description didn't match what the person had said during the call.  Still she nodded, agreeing without thought because he knew her name.   She looked up at the man but her eyes only went as far as his chin.

At the compliment she unconsciously took a step away from him and shook her head, though the fear surfaced quickly a light blush accompanied it.  She was still a woman and the compliment made her feel self-conscience.  “O-okay...”  Alex stuttered, her eyes going wide and her fingers clenching when she realized there was no turning back, that she was leaving to go with complete strangers to do some strange unknown thing.  

Alex brought the doll up and clenched it tight to her chest as she followed the man.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 13, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> After listening to the person on the other side of the phone, Rafael saw that stack of money again, looking it carefully for some seconds trying to get out of his mind that such thing could still be a joke from the mafia, it wouldnt be strange if suddenly that money were to explode and get rid of him together with part of his house. On the other hand he also thought about what he was told moments before. That guy was giving him a chance to live peacefully without any kind of problems respecting money.
> 
> Rafael sighed, everything looked suspicious enough to refuse playing that game, If the dude who called wasnt part of the mafia then ho would he be? someone with power enough to know something as secret as that, clearly someone even more dangerous than the mafia itself but...He had nothing to lose and everything to gain." Think I shall ask the boss for some vacations "the young man said to himself taking the money and the box with him to his room.
> 
> After some phone calls and preparations, the next day Rafael Brandt was at the airport waiting for whatever should happen.



"Mr. Brandt I presume." "We have already paid for your ticket, no expense has been spared. Please, come with me." The man looked more like the grim-reaper coming to take him away rather than an aid coming to bringing to his salvation. "Please, do not be shy, the plane is right over here." The man in black lead Rafael to a private terminal and onto the tarmac. There he saw a simple white private jet, no markings on it... It was simply a solid white plane. "Right this way Mr. Brandt." 



Eternity said:


> *John Rint*
> 
> The call had taken the breath of of John. Like a cold hand of death was  slowly passing judgement on him for the years he was ignorant of the  suffering of others. Was this his punishment for being "the perfect  man"?
> 
> ...



"You wont be going that way Mr. Rint." The man before John wore a fine  white suit and smirked a little bit as he lead the man towards a car.  "We'll be taking the scenic route To a special private landing strip.  Don't bother trying to act tough either Mr. Rint, your arrival here has  solidified your resolve to play this game. Backing out now is not an  option." The man moved his coat over just enough to reveal a pistol at  his side. "Please, come to the car with me Mr. Rint."


> *Hannah Centry*
> 
> After the call, there was not really a lot she could do. Annoyed about  not getting to kill the target, she slipped out the back door to another  room and with a surge of heat, behind her she knew that the room was  now aflame. She had her lockets in her hands. With them in hand, she ran  out the door the lead outside.



"Please ta meet ya Miss Centry!" The  man talking to her had an obvious southern drawl to him, though it was  not an American drawl, it was most defiantly someone from Osaka.  "We'll be headin out now, Please be gettin in the car quickly, I'd like  ta be on my way soon!" The man chuckled a bit, opening the door for her  and giving her a bit of a smile.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryosuke let out an almost devious  grin at the end of the phone call he had taken, the damn bastards proved  to be much sharper than he originally thought, they hit him with an  offer that he just couldn't refuse. Not so much because he wished to be  free, but just because he wanted to know who the hell this guy was, and  how he had evaded authorities for so long despite being known and  involved with a missing person's case that affected multiple regions of  the world. Ryosuke puffed on the cigarette he had been smoking, You're on bastard, I'll play this game of yours, after all it's probably the most fun I'll have had in three years.  Ryosuke also had another reason for competing in this game, because the  man mentioned that his brother would be in the game, and someone had to  end up being the foil that unraveled this whole plot so his brother  could bring the man behind this to justice. Ryosuke smirked, and put the  cigarette out, making sure to stuff it in a location where it would not  be easily found, in case he managed to make it through this game, and  all of this ended up being a clever ruse. Ryosuke walked over to the  bars that held him inside, waiting for the guard that had been mentioned  over the phone to appear on his duties.
> 
> It didn't take long for Ryosuke to get what he had asked for, soon  enough the guard appeared on his usual shift, and began to walk towards  his jail cell, So I take it you're the one then. Ryosuke smirked to himself, as soon as the guard began to pass by him, Ryosuke called the man over, Excuse me sir, but I believe an agreement has been reached in my case. Ryosuke grinned at the guard, I am packed and ready to go to Tokyo.  Ryosuke had one destination in mind, to make it to the Tokyo airport  and enter the game this man had devised. Only two courses of action  remained for him now, death or salvation, but which one Ryosuke would  choose is not even something fate could foresee.



"Oh? That's good." The guard raised his hat a bit and Ryosuke  immediately recognized that this was not one of the normal guards, he  was someone new, someone he had never seen before. "I'm glad you decided  to play Ryosuke, It would have been a pain in my ass if i had to break  you out forcefully." The guard opened up Ryosuke's cell and handcuffed  him, then shackled him and lead him out of the prison towards a van.  Inside the van were two other people. "Greetings Mr. Ishimaru, I am your  parole officer. This man sitting next to me is you for the time being.  He will be given a tracking device and taken to your destination where  you will be allowed to get on the plane. Don't worry about ID's we have  all of that covered. Now then, get in the van, We don't have much time."



Kuno said:


> * Alexandra...*
> 
> A slight tremor became noticeable when the man approached Alexandra.  It  had been a man's voice on the phone but she had hoped it would be a  woman, plus the description didn't match what the person had said during  the call.  Still she nodded, agreeing without thought because he knew  her name.   She looked up at the man but her eyes only went as far as  his chin.
> 
> ...



"My, I still can't believe i get to pick up such a pretty young woman."  The man smirked a little bit, he knew Alexandra was behind him and  couldn't see him. "Hehehe, This is all going according to plan, Stupid  bitch..." The man before Alexandra was a known kidnapper, one who went  to airports and picked up people by waiting for their originals to take a  break. "I'm going to have some fun with this-" BLAM!!!! The sound of a  gun firing rings out throughout the entire airport. Everyone beings to  freak out, people rush to the exists but a single man stands before the  crowd and calms them down.

"Do not worry everyone, I am with the CIA. That man there was a known  terrorist and has been dealt with. You are all safe to continue your  flights, but the TSA will come by and make sure you are all safe to fly.  Forgive me for my brash actions, but it was required." There was a new  man now walking towards Alexandra, this one matching the description  given on the phone. "Miss Alexandra, Forgive me." The man bowed before  Alex and took her hand. "Do not be miss-led, if the man on the phone  says it will be a black suit, it will be a black suit."

The man was more attractive than the one that had tried to pick up Alex,  and much more sincere in his actions and movements. "Please, come with  me, your plane is waiting."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

The young woman had been lost in her own thoughts, her mind musing over what this 'game' could be and how they knew so much about her.  At that thought her eyes, which had been on the floor glanced to the top of the doll's head.  Then the shot rang out.  

Without thought, Alexandra dropped to her knees, the doll hit the floor as her hands flew up to cover her head.  A scream tried to tear from her throat but was confined and only came out in a barely audible squeak.  The slight tremor that had started turned into severe shaking as her mind rushed back to that night.  The gorge began to rise from her stomach as the tears flowed down her face.

The darkness.

The pain.

The fear.

The flash of the gunshot.

The grief.

It all assaulted her again.  Like she was forced to relive the incident, not in her dreams this time, but in the actual world.  Her vision began to darken until soft voice of the man broke through the terror.  It reminded her of the Fire Department Chaplin that had helped her that night and though it didn't take away the feelings, it helped her keep a grasp on the world.

Taking his hand she rose to her feet and with a still racing heart she followed him.  Alexandra then began to wonder if he would turn around and she would be the next one to die.  The problem was she didn't know if she welcomed it or not...


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2011)

All of the contestants find themselves sitting on private jets, flying to an unknown location. There is nothing told to them as they fly over the ocean, they receive no phone calls. They are simply left to their own devices. The flights vary in length, but each one of them eventually arrives on a very small island. The island is large enough for a single private jet to land and take off on. Next to the island is a house and a dock. The house isn't very large, it is capable of holding a few dozen people inside. 

The entire group soon finds themselves in a room with many other people from all over the world. the only thing in the room is a single screen, though the screen is currently showing only one sentence. 


*"Get to know one another, The boat is on the way."
*​


----------

